# The cheapest printing machine?



## skit (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm new in the printing system. I'm a young french man who would like to print some t-shirts for my site (my members reclaim them).
So I was looking for a printing machine (the professionals are thiefs!).
It's for producting about 10 or 15 t-shirts/month.
I would like something easy to use and very cheap. I'd like to sell some quality things and not expensive. The problem for the production with a professional is that my members would a lot of different logos so i cannot buy 50 same t-shirts.

(sorry for my english, i'm belgian)

So anyone knows which printer will feet me?


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, Kit!
Check out WHE.fr - Sérigraphie de tee-shirts en petites quantités, produits et articles pour la sérigraphie, apprendre la sérigraphie , it may be what you're looking for.


----------



## skit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think that the serigraphie system work only for a color. It's a little problem because i've a lot of beautiful draws made by my girlfriend in 3 or more colours.


----------



## skit (Apr 7, 2008)

I found that:
Qdunique.Net QDunique,Speaking nails; nails printer; nail art machine; nails art device; nails art; nails decorator; nails art kits; nails printing; image nail; nails printer; nails fashioner; beauty nail;

It looks great and I think the price isn't so expensive, i'm waiting for an answer from the seller.
Someone knows if it is a good stuff?


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Skit,

Have you looked in to using transfers or sublimation? Here is a link to a thread outlining the pros and cons of each imprinting method:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html

In my opinion as a startup investment transfers or sublimation are cheaper than Direct to Garment printers especially with the 10 -15 shirt quantity a month.

Happy Monday!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html


----------



## skit (Apr 7, 2008)

I know a little bit these systems but my buyers want black t-shirts  and these systems doesn't work on it. If I made it with white t-shirts, i'll have a lot of difficulties to sell them.
Maybe another solution?


----------

